# Antenna on the second floor, TiVo on the first



## Traal (Jul 8, 2002)

I don't have structured wiring in my 2-story home. For best reception, my TV antenna needs to be on the second floor, which means my TiVo also has to be on the second floor. But then I can't watch TV on the first floor without paying a monthly fee for TiVo Mini, which goes against the reason I stopped paying for cable.

So TiVo Mini needs to be subscription-free, at least for the first one on an account. Or TiVo needs something like HDHomeRun to separate the tuner from the base unit.

Edit: I have coax to both floors from the cable company, so a solution that uses MoCA or even ethernet would work for me, just not one that requires me to plug my antenna directly into the cable outlet.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Why can't you backfeed the antenna into the cable?


----------



## Traal (Jul 8, 2002)

Because I don't want my antenna broadcasting my MoCA signal.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Unless your neighbor has a high gain amplified antenna pointed directly at your house, I dont think you need to worry about that. If you are, you can buy a Moca notch filter.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You realize you can make a Mini "subscription free" by paying $150 for lifetime service right?


----------



## Traal (Jul 8, 2002)

Davelnlr_ said:


> ...you can buy a Moca notch filter.


That may work.



Dan203 said:


> You realize you can make a Mini "subscription free" by paying $150 for lifetime service right?


How much more expensive is a TiVo Mini plus lifetime service than a MoCA notch filter?


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Notch filter is $8.99
https://tivo.com/shop/detail/moca-poe


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Traal said:


> How much more expensive is a TiVo Mini plus lifetime service than a MoCA notch filter?


A LOT.

But the advantage of the Mini is that you can watch TV in both locations at the same time if you wanted.

Also are you sure you can bind the OTA and cable signals into a single coax without interference? Even though they use different muxing techniques (QAM vs ATSC) they still use the same frequencies. I'm not an expert on this though, so there may be equipment that allows it.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I've been using an IOGEAR wireless HDMI device for two months and it meets my needs with my TiVo upstairs and 2nd TV in the basement. You might consider it.

http://www.amazon.com/IOGEAR-GW3DHD...iogear+wireless+hdmi+transmitter+and+receiver


----------

